# Smoked Cheese, The First Batch of the Winter



## disco (Nov 10, 2017)

A couple of weeks ago, the temperature dropped here in the Canadian Rockies. It was time to smoke cheese! Last year I didn't do enough cheese and I was totally out! 

I wanted to try a different smoke. I have always thought that oak whiskey barrel smoke has a medium but true smoke that would be good on cheese. So, I loaded up my A-Maze-N with pellets and put it in my pellet smoker with the smoker turned off. It was about 6 C (43 F) so I wasn't too worried about the ambient temperature.

I had havarti, old cheddar and extra old marble.








I ran the smoke for 3 hours.

I brought the cheese in and let it cool and sealed it in vacuum bags. 







It is 2 1/2 weeks ago that I smoked the cheese and today I opened a package and had a snack.













The Verdict

I really liked the smoke from the oak barrel. It has a definite smoke hit without being sharp. I recommend it for you to try in a cheese smoke.

Disco


----------



## motocrash (Nov 10, 2017)

Looks good disco.I love me some havarti!
Have a good remembrance day.

Bill


----------



## disco (Nov 10, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Looks good disco.I love me some havarti!
> Have a good remembrance day.
> 
> Bill


Thanks, MC. I always take time on Rememberance Day to think about my Dad.


----------



## griz400 (Nov 11, 2017)

nice batch of cheese there disco ...p:cool:ints to you


----------



## disco (Nov 11, 2017)

griz400 said:


> nice batch of cheese there disco ...p:cool:ints to you


Thanks, Griz!


----------



## hardcookin (Nov 11, 2017)

Nice batch of cheese disco! Has good color.


----------



## disco (Nov 11, 2017)

hardcookin said:


> Nice batch of cheese disco! Has good color.


Thanks! I appreciate the kind words!

Disco


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 11, 2017)

Nice job Disco.  Real nice color.
Where did you get the oak barrel??  I'm due to smoke some cheese and was thinking about trying Jack Daniels pellets.
Gary


----------



## disco (Nov 11, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> Nice job Disco.  Real nice color.
> Where did you get the oak barrel??  I'm due to smoke some cheese and was thinking about trying Jack Daniels pellets.
> Gary


Thanks, Gary. The local Home Hardware carries Louisiana Grills Tennessee Whisky Barrel pellets but I am sure Jack Daniels it the same idea.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 11, 2017)

Excellent lookin cheese smoke Disco!  Reminds me I need to get some more smoked up!


----------



## disco (Nov 11, 2017)

waterinholebrew said:


> Excellent lookin cheese smoke Disco!  Reminds me I need to get some more smoked up!


Thanks, Justin! Get smoking!

Disco


----------



## idahopz (Nov 11, 2017)

Very nice, Disco - Havarti is one of my favorites to smoke - that and Gouda are the ones I do the most. It helps that Cash and Carry have large blocks of Havarti that are inexpensive.


----------



## disco (Nov 11, 2017)

idahopz said:


> Very nice, Disco - Havarti is one of my favorites to smoke - that and Gouda are the ones I do the most. It helps that Cash and Carry have large blocks of Havarti that are inexpensive.


My wife is big on smoked gouda but cheese prices here are high and gouda is very expensive. Jealous, Buddy!

Disco


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 11, 2017)

Looks real good Disco!
That's  some good looking cheese!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 11, 2017)

Great looking cheese Disco, I'm glad your restocked. Although I mostly do cheddar I do try to slip in a Gouda once in a while.

Points

Chris


----------



## disco (Nov 11, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Looks real good Disco!
> That's  some good looking cheese!
> Al


Thanks, Al. I'm hoping it will distract She Who Must Be Obeyed from the fact I am cheesy.


----------



## disco (Nov 11, 2017)

gmc2003 said:


> Great looking cheese Disco, I'm glad your restocked. Although I mostly do cheddar I do try to slip in a Gouda once in a while.
> 
> Points
> 
> Chris


Thanks for the point, Chris. Variety in your cheese is a gouda thing. Don't hate me.

Disco


----------



## tropics (Nov 12, 2017)

Seeing that with the crackers is making me hungry
Richie


----------



## disco (Nov 12, 2017)

tropics said:


> Seeing that with the crackers is making me hungry
> Richie


Thanks, Richie but I suspect there a few tasty morsels in the Richie house to take care of that hunger!


----------



## tropics (Nov 12, 2017)

Yes sir they waiting for T-Day kids will most likely never do anything like this LAZY 
But as you and our fellow SMF we will continue to keep it going Thank You for all of what you provide
Richie


----------



## disco (Nov 12, 2017)

tropics said:


> Yes sir they waiting for T-Day kids will most likely never do anything like this LAZY
> But as you and our fellow SMF we will continue to keep it going Thank You for all of what you provide
> Richie


Our Thanksgiving here in Canada was the beginning of October. I had a great time with great family. I hope yours is even better!


----------



## fullsmoke (Nov 12, 2017)

Looks good did some today my self!


----------



## disco (Nov 12, 2017)

fullsmoke said:


> Looks good did some today my self!


Looking forward to the post!


----------

